# Congratulations to Afghanistan



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2019)

Afghanistan earn first Test win with seven-wicket success over Ireland

*Afghanistan earned their first Test win after Rahmat Shah's 76 and Ihsanullah Janat's 65 helped them earn a seven-wicket victory over Ireland.

Starting day four on 29-1 chasing 147 for victory, the duo's 139-run partnership ended any hopes of an unlikely Ireland fightback in Dehradun.

After hitting 98 in Afghanistan's first innings, Shah was out for 76 just three short of the victory target.

Mohammad Nabi quickly departed but the Afghans were not to be denied.
*
Ireland are probably the only team in world cricket that they could beat but they did it. The Afghans are crazy about cricket and a successful team will help drag them into the modern world.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 6, 2019)

*Cricket is even more boring than soccer, and that's hard to do.*


----------

